# Does Trading Places have 24 hour period to cancel?



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 10, 2014)

I did not find the answer and I do see a possible exchange, but am waiting to hear back from a girlfriend.
Liz


----------



## MaryH (Jul 22, 2015)

If you talked to a rep on the phone, you can ask them to hold it for 24 hrs..


----------

